# Batterie qui fait yoyo



## Kenpachy (25 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Je me demande si il n'est pas temps de changer la batterie de mon iPod Touch 4G.
J'explique : je démarre mon iPod Touch qui était en veille depuis plusieurs jours et il me montre une jauge au trois quart (il n'y a pas de % sur le Touch).
Je démarre le Wi-Fi et ouvre l'appli MAIL, regarde 10 min mes emails. Et là la batterie n'est plus qu'à la moitié. Je vois qu'il y a des mises à jours sur l'app store. Je lance les mises à jours et en quelques instants il me dit attention il ne vous reste plus que 20% de batterie :mouais: l'indicateur batterie est dans le rouge.

Donc je suis passé de 3/4 de batterie à 1/4 en moins d'une demi heure.

Je coupe alors le Wi-Fi et là, surprise il passe du rouge au vert et remonte en quelques minutes à une bonne moitié de la batterie.

P.S.: toutes mises à jour faites, IOS5 et pas de Jailbreak.
P.P.S.: J'ai désactivé PUSH, Notification, Localisation, ...

Normal ou pas comme effet?

Le fait d'avoir les 32Go plein ou presque peut-il jouer (batterie qui pompe plus pour garder tout ça en mémoire)?


----------



## Larme (25 Juillet 2012)

J'ai l'impression que la batterie des iPod Touch est calculée en fonction de l'utilisation en cours... D'où l'effet Yoyo...


----------



## Kenpachy (25 Juillet 2012)

Le fait d'avoir beaucoup d'appli (fermées) et notifications désactivées peut elle faire chuter la batterie?


----------



## Kenpachy (26 Juillet 2012)

J'ai fait un reset complêt et surprise, ça semble mieux : le matin, il était au même niveau de batterie qu'hier soir.

Il est possible de voir la durée en veille et en utilisation sur un iPod Touch?


----------

